# Drunk Master Runs Ship Aground



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

JUNE 9, 2014
A drunk captain is likely to blame for a ship grounding off the
southwestern coast of Sweden. According to the Swedish Coast Guard, the Maltese-flagged bulk carrier Kaisa ran aground Sunday afternoon at the entrance to the Helsingborg bulk port in Sweden.
The coast guard was alerted to the grounding after the ship failed
to arrive in port. An overflight confirmed that no oil had leaked
from the vessel. Local police investigating the grounding found the captain to be heavily intoxicated, the coast guard said. According to local reports however, the captain admitted to consuming alcohol but only after the vessel was already aground.The ship has been refloated and is in the port of Helsingborg as of Monday morning.
_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

That will drive a man to drink for sure.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't say that's a valid excuse, else weekends will see every bit off soft mud littered with partying merchant ships (and seeing one is not even allowed it by the medicine dropper, let alone the case, I wouldn't blame them!).


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Can't even have a laugh these days! I bet he thought "well, that's it, might as well get on the p*ss with an I. 

John T


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower,sm.today.01:13.re:drunk master runs ship aground.he was having a drink to celebrate getting the ship off the rocks!!!thats his story and hes stiking to it.good that no crew were injured,thanks for posting regards ben27


----------

